# busy week for traumas



## firecoins (Sep 30, 2007)

This is my motorcycle call from last Sunday night. We ailifted the driver. He is alive today.  
http://www.thejournalnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2007709260350



> Czyz was taken by ambulance to Nyack Hospital, then was flown by helicopter to Westchester Medical Center. A landing zone was set up at the old Nyack High School field, across from Nyack Hospital, to pick him up.


 We never took the patient to Nyack hospital. We took him directly to the landing zone. 


On Monday I responded to an MVA of a local medic fly truck hit in an interection as it travelled against the light to a call. It didn't make the paper.  

I responded on Wed. to an elderly person who was struck by a vehicle that another elderly person was driving. It was a horrible call.   
http://www.thejournalnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2007709290388


----------



## ErinCooley (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sorry you had such a tough week.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 30, 2007)

ErinCooley said:


> I'm sorry you had such a tough week.



thank you

Last night we got called to a house of someone unconscious but breathing. We get there and he isn't breathing but has a pulse.  We moved him from the couch to the ground, inserted an opa and started artificial resps.  Medics intubated of course.  After several minutes the pt woke up with the tube still in.  We were able to keep him calm enough with the tube in that we didn't need to sedate him.  We continued to bag with his own breathing.  Apparently he snorted heroine.  The medic gave him narcaine.  This call went extremely smoothly and we saved this guy's life.


----------

